# Temporary Importation of Vehicle under Residente Temporal



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish to know what the current rules are (or at least experiences by others) for obtaining a TIP for a US citizen living in Mexico with a Residente Temporal visa.

Presently, we already have a vehicle in Mexico imported under our previous No Inmigrante visa (FM3). Since transitioning from that visa to our current 4 year Residente Temporal, the technical legality of our TIP seems to be in question. We filed for an extension of our current TIP in May 2013 and Aduana DF has acknowledged receipt of it. But, they say they needed to have INM verify our current visa status. We have checked back with Aduana DF monthly since last June, but are always told the same thing, that Aduana is waiting for a response from INM, please call again next month.

At this point, we are considering obtaining a safe return permit and driving the car back into the USA just to bring it back into Mexico under our current Residente Temporal. Questions we have are, can we do so? And if we can do so, for what period of time would such a TIP be issued for? 6 months? until our RT expires in 2017?

Our long-term plans are to drive this vehicle out of Mexico permanently in the summer of 2016 and fly back to our home in Puerto Vallarta and buy a new car here. We plan to apply for Residente Permanente in 2017. But until then, we need to have confidence of our present car's legality.

I have searched and searched for guidance in these areas and come up empty


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As long as your permit is from the pre-deposit era .... I would say do nothing. I've always been told the permit TIP is good as long as you visa is current. 5-6 years ago Aduana told me not to worry about it .... but that was pre-deposit so nothing to protect.

My TIP is from 2007 and I'm in my second year of Temporal. Worry more if you wish but that's my 2 cents


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Vallartense said:


> I wish to know what the current rules are (or at least experiences by others) for obtaining a TIP for a US citizen living in Mexico with a Residente Temporal visa.
> 
> Presently, we already have a vehicle in Mexico imported under our previous No Inmigrante visa (FM3). Since transitioning from that visa to our current 4 year Residente Temporal, the technical legality of our TIP seems to be in question. We filed for an extension of our current TIP in May 2013 and Aduana DF has acknowledged receipt of it. But, they say they needed to have INM verify our current visa status. We have checked back with Aduana DF monthly since last June, but are always told the same thing, that Aduana is waiting for a response from INM, please call again next month.
> 
> ...


As far as I understand it ADUANA does not check status of an immigrant in Mexico normally. It is you who does the legwork for them. You are suspossed to go to one of the 52 SAT ADUANA offices and present your new INM visa to them with the original TIP paperwork the sticker was attached to and they send a copy of these to DF with a form they have there especially for preserving your deposit. If you sent a free form letter with copies of your INM RT visa and TIP document to DF then possibly they will tell you to wait and possibly never do anything about it. IMO.


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

I sent nothing free form. I completed the form given to me by Aduana PV and included copies of all required documents at the time it was turned over to Aduana. 

During one of my many calls to Aduana DF, I asked if I could intervene in any way to compel INM to respond to Aduana DF regarding their request about my visa status. I was told, with a stern voice, NO, I was not permitted to intervene in their process. I just have to wait until INM responds.

I have little faith, after nearly a year of waiting, even with regular followups by phone that there will ever be a letter sent to me one way or another. This is why I am now considering taking the vehicle out of Mexico and attempting to bring it right back in under my current Residente Temporal. When I considered this a year ago, so much was unsettled about the status of TIP's and I got numerous opinions from individuals and officials that were in direct conflict that I decided to wait for things to settle out.

We love Mexico! It has been our home for nearly 6 years now and we have no regrets. Well, the only regret was that we bought this car in 2012 in the USA instead of buying it in Vallarta. Had we done so, we would now be Residente Permanente.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As far as I know Aduana and INM don't talk. When you show Aduana your active current visa they can send the info to banjercito who is holding your deposit. If your TIP has no deposit there is no reason for Aduana to talk to anyone. That's the way it works in Manzanillo
Aduana nay even issue a little piece of paper that you carry with you ??


----------

